# Geerhardus Vos on the error of two justificatons



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 5, 2020)

18. Is justification an act that takes place once and for all, or an act that can be repeated?

a) The Roman Catholic church makes a distinction between a first and second justification. The first consists in the infusion of habitual grace, by which original sin is suppressed and expelled … The formal cause of the second justification is to be sought in good works that man himself performs. This is a confusion of sanctification and justification, and makes the fruits of the former meritorious. As justification becomes sanctification, so sanctification again becomes justification in the hands of Rome – naturally, a legalistic justification.

For the reference, see Geerhardus Vos on the error of two justificatons.


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 6, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> 18. Is justification an act that takes place once and for all, or an act that can be repeated?
> 
> a) The Roman Catholic church makes a distinction between a first and second justification. The first consists in the infusion of habitual grace, by which original sin is suppressed and expelled … The formal cause of the second justification is to be sought in good works that man himself performs. This is a confusion of sanctification and justification, and makes the fruits of the former meritorious. As justification becomes sanctification, so sanctification again becomes justification in the hands of Rome – naturally, a legalistic justification.
> 
> For the reference, see Geerhardus Vos on the error of two justificatons.


You know that's something that always got me, if any part of my justification is me than I'm doomed. Grace is my salvation from beginning to end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

